# 2x3x3 Blindfolded Tutorial



## cubeflip (Dec 27, 2011)

How to solve a 2x3x3 cube blindfolded using Old Pochmann!







Algs--
Y Perm: (R U') (R U') (R U R) D' (R U R) U' R D R
Edges: R U2 R U2 R U2

Scramble: R2 F2 B2 U2 F2 B2 U' F2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 U' F2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 U F2 B2 L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 B2 L2


----------

